# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  [BPMN] Granularit des dataObject

## Cibath

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de crer des dataObject avec diffrente granularit. Plus clairement, est ce qu'il serait possible de crer une sorte de sub-DataObject qui contiendrai diffrent type de data.
Par exemple, imaginons qu'entre deux tches un document soit chang, ce document est un fichier MSWord, mais on sait qu'il est compos d'un titre, puis d'un paragraphe, un autre titre et un tableau, n'est il pas possible de dfinir 4 sous data (donc le titre, le paragraphe, l'autre titre et le tableau) qui pourront tre utilis indpendamment les unes des autres, mais qui serait tout de mme dfinit comme tant un seul document ?
a serait un peu le corollaire du subProcess, mais pour les data Object.

Avant de poser cette question j'ai regard les spcifications de BPMN2 et je n'ai rien trouv de probant, mais je prfre demander pour tre sur.

Je vous remercie d'avance de vos rponses.

----------

